# Smart Tourist



## Packerjohn (Aug 12, 2022)

I found this little comment from a news site here in Canada.  As a Canadian I had to smile as this tourist is 100% correct.

*"Just returned from Canada to Europe.  Nice to be in a sane place again. The Canadian covid regulations and useless ArriveCan app are designed to annoy and frustrate tourists and citizens alike." *

I too have returned back home and I too have found the border "ArriveCan app" pure nonesense and a total waste of time.  There are so many people in this country (especially young females in their 20s and 30s) who want this mask wearing nonesense to go on and on.  I find it interesting to note that both Trudeau, the Prime Minister of Canada and Biden, the President of the United States are full vaccinated and both of them have had Covid19.  Makes a country boy think that something is wrong somewhere?  Maybe the protection promised to mask wearers is all that good?  Breathing your CO2 back in isn't all that healthy.


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 12, 2022)

I had to use the ArriveCan app last week to go to Canada, it was not hard to use at all, and it made things move faster at the border because as soon as they scanned my passport card the app info showed up on their screen and I didn't even need to show it.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Aug 12, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I found this little comment from a news site here in Canada.  Breathing your CO2 back in isn't all that healthy.


I have to admit, I never thought about this:  
Harmful Effects of Rebreathing Carbon Dioxide (CO2)   - *Interesting.*​


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2022)

*I think I will do whatever is necessary to up the odds of staying alive. *


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 12, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> *I think I will do whatever is necessary to up the odds of staying alive. *


Same here.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Aug 12, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> *I think I will do whatever is necessary to up the odds of staying alive. *


I'm with you.  It's not the thought of dying that bothers me much, but I *HATE* BEING SICK!


----------

